
Django development and debugging - don_jayamanne
Hi Everyone, I&#x27;m the author of a Python plugin for the VS Code editor (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;DonJayamanne&#x2F;pythonVSCode). Basically it provides intellisense, code navigation, debugging (django, multi threads, etc), data science and the like.<p>When it comes to debugging django applications, today the extension disables (doesn&#x27;t support) live reloading of django applications.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of having a look at this particular area. Before I do so, I&#x27;d like to get an idea of how developers actually develop and debug django applications.<p>Most of the people i&#x27;ve spoken to say they develop as follows:
- Fire up the django application with live reload 
- Start codeing
- Test in the browser
- Very rarely would they debug an application
- i.e. majority of the time they don&#x27;t launch the application in debug mode<p>How do you work on django applications?
======
fiedzia
Roughly as you described it. For debugging I am using pudb though, beats any
IDE for me. Template debugging is a useful feature though (Pycharm can do
this).

~~~
don_jayamanne
Thanks for your feedback. The Python extension for VS Code (editor) supports
template debugging and all forms of debugging (comparable to PyCharm) as well.
It isn't meant to be a competitor to PyCharm, but a lightweight editor (i.e. a
very lightweight and portable alternative).
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=donjayam...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=donjayamanne.python)

